# Movies that shouldn't have sequels, but do (and vice versa).



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

What movies do you think have sequels that shouldn't?  What movies do you think should have sequels that don't?

For example, why on earth is there a sequel to Final Destination?  And why are their multiple Shark Attack films?

So far as movies that I want to have a sequel: I watched Constantine this weekend and am really hoping they make a second.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 6, 2005)

_Return of the Jedi_ shouldn't have a sequel, let alone three.    Or, at least, it shouldn't have the sequels that it does have...

I wouldn't mind seeing a _Constantine_ sequel either.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 6, 2005)

I can think of two right off the bat:

Highlander - not only was Highlander 2 trash, but once you've settled the matter and there IS only one, why bother continuing on?

the Matrix - once Neo is Superman, what's the point of any other movie?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 6, 2005)

> Return of the Jedi shouldn't have a sequel, let alone three.  Or, at least, it shouldn't have the sequels that it does have...




Are you talking about Dark Empire or something else from the EU?  Those don't count.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 6, 2005)

Highlander should never have had a sequel.
Jaws should never have had a sequel.
Dungeons and Dragons should never have had a sequel, and shouldn've have been made in the first place.
Conan the Barbarian SHOULD have had a sequel, just not the one they made.
Jurassic Park should never have had a sequel.
The Amityville Horror should never have had a sequel.

As for movies that should, Big Trouble in Little China should've had one immediately after the first once came out.  I love that movie.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> _Return of the Jedi_ shouldn't have a sequel, let alone three.    Or, at least, it shouldn't have the sequels that it does have...
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a _Constantine_ sequel either.




**skeetkrit note to Joshua - those are _pre_quels**

For me defiantely _Highlander_- the movie was done and wrapped up nicely.  The sequels are just so much drek.

_Aliens_  Ugh Aliens 3 and Alien Ressurection stank.  Good first sequel to Alien followed by 2 craptastic films.

_Sister Act_ - I liked the first one - it had a certain charm and some fun scenes.  The second one was simply awful.

_Meet the Parents_ - this whole series just shouldn't have been made.

_The Whole Nine Yards_ - also wins the Award for stupiest title (The Whole Ten Yards)

_The Matrix_

for movies I would like sequels to;

_Big Trouble in Little China_.  It has Jack Burton - need I say more?

_Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_

_The Thirteenth Warrior_ - _this_ is a D&D movie.


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 6, 2005)

The Matrix.  The first one was a classic, the later ones, blah.
Highlander.  There should have been only one.
Aliens.  Alien 3 and Alien Ressurection were abysmal.
Conan the Barbarian.  Destroyer was such a let-down.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 6, 2005)

Psychic Warrior[i said:
			
		

> The Thirteenth Warrior[/i] - _this_ is a D&D movie.



Yeah, if you only allow the human race, and fighter and rogue as character classes.  Maybe barbarian can pass muster too.

And it doesn't have any monsters.  Don't get me wrong; it's a great movie, and I have a copy in my DVD collection, but it's not much of a D&D movie.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 6, 2005)

Buckaroo Banzai - Even gave you the name of the sequel in the ending credits. Apparently the rumor that Big Trouble in Little China started out as a sequel to BB is erronious. Some of my friends were active in a grass roots attempt to help get the sequel made, with the obvious results.

Robocop - Neither of the sequels should ever have been made. 

Hellraiser - None of the sequels after the second movie should have been made.

Superman 2 deserves mention as one of the few sequels that was better than the original movie.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 6, 2005)

The Hobbit


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 6, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Conan the Barbarian.  Destroyer was such a let-down.



It was a lousy sequel, but as a campy not-taking-its-self-seriously movie, I always found it to be quite funny and entertaining. The scene where the thief tries to explain sex to the princess was a classic.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> The Hobbit



 What about it?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 6, 2005)

Cube didn't its two sequals
Tremors didn't need its 2 sequals and one prequal


----------



## paz (Sep 6, 2005)

Battle Royale
Ringu/Ring
Police Academy


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 6, 2005)

_Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure_ - Bogus Journey had it's moments, but it's hard to beat Napoleon on a water slide.  Plus "Be excellent to each other!  Party on dudes!" is my personal "I Ching".

_Highlander_ - there can only be one

_Matrix_ - Bleah.

_Police Squad_ - the first was a decent enough teen comedy (even though the actors were adults), why they made more I'll never know.

.... Plus all the World War 2 movies.  Sheesh.  They even keep the Germans on as bad guys.  Complete WW1 knockoff if you ask me.  And the atomic bomb ending wasn't much of a twist, I totally saw that one coming.


----------



## Mystery Man (Sep 6, 2005)

Zardoz needs a sequel, if only to get Sean Connery back into this suit.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 6, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> _Police Squad_ - the first was a decent enough teen comedy (even though the actors were adults), why they made more I'll never know.



You mean _The Naked Gun_. The TV show was _Police Squad_, which _The Naked Gun_ is a sequel to.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 6, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> You mean _The Naked Gun_. The TV show was _Police Squad_, which _The Naked Gun_ is a sequel to.




Actually I meant _Police Academy_.  My bad.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 6, 2005)

*Highlander *wins, hands-down. All films after the first ones were crap. Highlander 2 being the worst of the worst.
The Matthew Brodrick American version of *Godzilla *is worthless as a Godzilla film, it is however, a near perfect remake of *The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms!*
*The Thing* is just crying out for a sequel.
*Predator* deserves better sequels.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 6, 2005)

I also see that they're making an Underworld sequel.  Now, while I'm sure that there are plenty of people on these forums that enjoyed the first Underworld: I was not one of them.  The first one, IMO, was awful and I cannot imagine why anyone would want a second one.  *shudder*


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 6, 2005)

Tinner said:
			
		

> *Highlander *wins, hands-down. All films after the first ones were crap. Highlander 2 being the worst of the worst.




What are you talking about there was no Highlander 2? For some reason they skipped straight to Highlander 3.   



			
				Tinner said:
			
		

> *The Thing* is just crying out for a sequel.



I think it would be a big mistake to try and do a sequel to a movie like The Thing. Er, are you talking about the original movie or the Carpenter film, which ironically enough for a remake was actually far more faithful to the story they were based on. I thought the ending to the Carpenter film was perfect. It left you with just a touch of paranoia as to what the situation really was. I'm not sure what you could do to follow that up that wouldn't be either a retread or just be awful.



			
				Tinner said:
			
		

> *Predator* deserves better sequels.



 What didn't you like about Predator 2? I actually thought that was a far better film than the original.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a lot of trouble thinking of a movie I think deserves a sequel because if I liked a movie enough to want more, I fear ruining my experience of the original movie by creating a sucky sequel.  

As for sequels that should never have been made, that list is far too long.

Any Star Trek after Wrath of Khan
Speed 2
Caddyshack 2


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 6, 2005)

_Highlander_ 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, the cartoon, the TV show, and most everything else.

_Return of the Living Dead_ sequels.

Most of the _Star Trek_ movies.

_Superman_ movies after 2.



			
				Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Zardoz needs a sequel, if only to get Sean Connery back into this suit.




Hrmmm?.....(take a look at the pic)

IIIEEE!!!


----------



## Bihor (Sep 6, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> What didn't you like about Predator 2? I actually thought that was a far better film than the original.




Thank god, I though I was the only one how like this movie.


----------



## sniffles (Sep 6, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Dungeons and Dragons should never have had a sequel, and shouldn've have been made in the first place.
> 
> The Amityville Horror should never have had a sequel. <snip>




Actually, the first D&D movie should never have been made, and the sequel should have been done in its place.   

Which Amityville Horror? Personally, I think none of them should ever have been made. When my fiancee saw a trailer for the new remake and heard the overdramatic announcer voice, he added to the narration (in the same stentorian tones) "Because we don't have a f**king new idea in our heads", which made most of the rest of the audience laugh.   

Buckaroo Banzai would have been great to have a sequel right after the original movie was made, but if they're going to do anything with it now they should just do a remake. They've been trying for years, though, even tried a tv series with no joy. I used to be a member of one of the few still active Banzai fan clubs.


----------



## takyris (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd differentiate between movies that should have had better sequels than the ones they had and movies that shouldn't have had any sequels.

For example, somebody above mentioned Sister Act. I'll wholeheartedly agree that Sister Act 2 was bad (and I also found Sister Act 1 charming and goofy and fun), but I don't know that Sister Act 1 was so complete as to make a sequel an awful idea. It didn't NEED a sequel, but a good sequel wouldn't have hurt the first one.

The Matrix, on the other hand, was so obviously meant to be a single movie that the attempts to figure out how to tack on a sequel required so much shoehorning as to retroactively make the first movie suck along with the sequels.

I'd agree on Highlander -- the movie was designed to make a sequel impossible, but then they ignored that. (Although I did like the series with Adrian Paul, which is, I guess, more a re-imagining of the world in which the Kurgan was not the last immortal, merely a very powerful immortal, and Connor's sense of being "The One" was apparently just a euphoric effect from a big-honkin' quickening.)

Jurassic Park, on the other hand, could have continued an interesting story with its sequels, instead of, well, turning into Jurassic Park 2. It had bad sequels, but it could have had good ones.

I'd love to say that Terminator 2 shouldn't have had a sequel, but by the logic I'm using, unfortunately, I must concede that it is possible that someone could have made a good movie that addressed some of the cool world information and continued the story in an interesting way... instead of dropping Claire Danes into the movie and giving us a terminatress who makes her boobs bigger to distract a police officer she's going to kill anyway.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 6, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> I'd love to say that Terminator 2 shouldn't have had a sequel, but by the logic I'm using, unfortunately, I must concede that it is possible that someone could have made a good movie that addressed some of the cool world information and continued the story in an interesting way... instead of dropping Claire Danes into the movie and giving us a terminatress who makes her boobs bigger to distract a police officer she's going to kill anyway.




I have given my wife _strict instructions_ that she is not to fall in love with the leader of the human resistance until a *minimum* of 24 hours has past after my assasination by a cyborg from the future.

Sometimes you just gotta put your foot down.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 6, 2005)

Highlander.  The sequels don't even make sense.  Did he win "the prize" or not? In 2 he did, but then gave it up. And in 3 and later he didn't. Gah. 

Aliens.  Alien 3 basically said that "oops, Aliens didn't end on a happy note like you thought, moments later, everyone died off screen." Grrrrr. Now I can't stand to watch Aliens and it used to be my favorite movie.

T2 -  T3 pretty much did the same thing to T2 what Alien 3 did to Aliens.  Props to Linda Hamiliton for refusing to appear in it.


Black Mask.  I don't even know where to begin with Black Mask 2. Wrestlers? Animal People? Tracy Lords? 

The Exorcist.  While not a bad movie, Exorcist II is again one of those sequels that largely rewrites what happens in the first movie, most notably killing off the survivors of the first who you think were saved.  Wasn't a bad movie, just sort of a downer. I did like the Exorcist III, though.


Amityville is an interesting case. The first sequel, 2, actually was a prequel, telling the story of the kid who shot his parents and sisters.  The 3rd movie is a sequel, and IMHO, by far the best in the series, since it makes no attempt to be "true" or realistic, but is just a plain old horror/haunted house movie, which it does pretty well.  And it was in 3D (part of the short lived 3D craze of the  '80s) so it's got all those fantastic 3d shots like frisbees and swordfish flying into the camera.


Similarly, I enjoyed Conan the Destroyer, but it's different than the original. The original movie tried to stick to Howard, at least in spirit, while the 2nd was basically a D&D movie.  As a Conan movie it's bad, but as a D&D movie it's good.


----------



## ohGr (Sep 6, 2005)

_Blues Brothers_.  Seriously, who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 6, 2005)

ohGr said:
			
		

> _Blues Brothers_.  Seriously, who thought that was a good idea?



Yeah, I managed to lose all of my respect for both Dan Ackroyd and John Goodman in one swell foop.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Sep 7, 2005)

The book sequel to Jurassic Park was great.  Had the movies stuck closer to it, then the movie would not have been bad.

QUOTE=Joshua Dyal]Yeah, if you only allow the human race, and fighter and rogue as character classes.  Maybe barbarian can pass muster too.

And it doesn't have any monsters.  Don't get me wrong; it's a great movie, and I have a copy in my DVD collection, but it's not much of a D&D movie.[/QUOTE]

This does not preclude it from being a DnD movie.  SO what if it had only two classes?  There's still a party.  And monsters might have been nice, but DnD isn't all about monsters.  I personally like a good human villain in DnD games.  Then everything isn't so black and white or whatever.  13th Warrior is a great DnD flick.

As for Star Trek, I enjoyed Search for Spock.  Some of them are good and others not so much.

I was reading an interview with Joss Whedon.  He was going to act as script doctor to Aliens: Ressurection.  His ideas were phenomenal and that would have been a worthy sequels to the Alien franchise.

Everything after Batman and Batman Returns is drek and should be burned.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 7, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Everything after Batman and Batman Returns is drek and should be burned.



I assume you aren't including the recent _Batman Begins_?

I read in an interview with Rachel Weiss that there may be another _Mummy_ movie in the future.  Although I've seen some posters here pan the second one, I loved both Mummy movies.  They felt like spiritual cousins to the _Indiana Jones movies.  Quirky and fun and not too serious, but serious enough to be cohesive.  I would love to see a third (and final) Mummy. _


----------



## Napftor (Sep 7, 2005)

How about _Beastmaster_?  One would have been fine, thank you very much.

As for the Star Trek sequels, I actually enjoyed all of them up to and including _Generations_.  The rest (yes, even _First Contact_) were just very expensive episodes.

And I'm glad we're finding some love for _Conan the Destroyer_.  Could we conceivably call _Red Sonja_ a sequel to the Conans?  If so, I enjoyed that one as well.  Sure they're not Oscar caliber, but they're fun.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 7, 2005)

ohGr said:
			
		

> _Blues Brothers_.  Seriously, who thought that was a good idea?



Obviously nobody who suffered through it.  

They made the same mistake with BB2000 as they did  with Airplane II  and Wayne's World II - they tried to copy way too much from the original film without remembering to include any of the magic that made the original special.  

But we should all just be thankful that Sly Stallone gets turned down every time he tries to float the idea of either a Rocky VI or Rambo IV.


----------



## Villano (Sep 7, 2005)

Highlander, King Kong (the 70's remake), and The Matrix were three films that didn't need sequels since they ended in a way that makes it obvious the filmmakers had no plan in place for doing so (Kong *died* at the end of his film).  Also, John Carpenter didn't intend to bring back Michael Meyers beyond Halloween 2, so they should have left him dead for the sequels.

Gone With The Wind (there was a made-for-tv sequel), Amityville Horror, The Ring, and Jaws also really didn't need sequels.  Although, to be fair, I've heard that the original plan was for Jaws 2 to follow Richard Dreyfuss's character.  Considering he was a marine biologist (or whatever), having him encounter another killer aquatic creature (since the title is just "Jaws", it doesn't have to be a shark) would have at least had some logic behind it.

And there are lots of bad sequels.  I could have lived without Mortal Kombat: Annihilation, the SW prequels, Ghostbusters, Blues Brothers, the Next Gen Trek movies, and anything after the first Batman (I haven't seen Batman Begins, yet, so I'm not including that).

Then there's a special type of sequel that shouldn't have been made because it seems like the movie is set in a totally different universe than the original.  Beastmaster, Deathstalker, Django (western anti-hero turned "Rambo" for the official sequel), Black Mask, The Howling, and Chronicles Of Riddick.  Highlander 2 also falls into this category.  

Personally, I would have liked a sequel to The Sword & The Sorcerer.  Admit it, when you were a kid and saw a sequel announced in the end credits, you wanted to see it.


----------



## Skrit (Sep 7, 2005)

Movies that should...
1. Friday the 13th! For god sake all of them sucked!!!
2. The Ring.. First one was Bleh, second one was YUK! Don't understand why the Women I know are terrified of it..
3. Lethal Weapon after the second one..
4. Psycho
5. Children of the Corn
6. Leprechaun, I'll forgive the first one. But after that please just let it die..
7. Star Trek Take away the odd numbered movies I'm happy.
8. Planet of the Apes.. No remake for that matter too..
9. The Crow. I won't even talk about it..
10. Pitch Black..

Movies that Needed Sequels..
1. Conan ohh it has a Sequel I just don't acknowledge it..
2. Sin City from what I hear it's comming..
3. Aliens Need more of these with qulaity of the first/second
4. The Thing (Carpenter's version) what happens when people come to check out the place?? The video game explained it, but I'd like to see a movie..
5. Pictch Black I'd like to see a WELL DONE sequel


----------



## Mad Mac (Sep 7, 2005)

Just for the sake of throwing in titles than no one has mentioned yet, _Kickboxer_ and _Bloodsport_ reeeeeeeally didn't need sequels, thank you very much. It's not like the first ones were even great movies, but they were what launched Van Damn's career. (No, I don't remember the spelling)

  The Kickboxer follow-ups are especially unwatchable, as they not only swap out Jean Claude for the tall goofball from _Step by Step,_ they again, ruin the first movie by saying the muay thai dude showed up later and shot Van Damn and his brother dead, *and* make the aforementioned Thai guy the head villian of a half dozen insanely crappy sequels that defy all laws of probability by progressively sucking even more than one could think possible. Besides, the Muay Thai guy gets his booty unequivically handed to him in every single movie, including the 1st one. How does a guy who everyone has beat the crap out of 10 times already get off pretending to be scary?


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 7, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Aliens.  Alien 3 basically said that "oops, Aliens didn't end on a happy note like you thought, moments later, everyone died off screen." Grrrrr. Now I can't stand to watch Aliens and it used to be my favorite movie.



Ya know, I've always wondered how good that movie would have been if the studio left Fincher alone to do his thing.  Every other one of his films was good except that one.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 7, 2005)

*I really could have done without:*

The Matrix: Reloaded - Dissappointing in almost every way.

Jurassic Park 2: The Lost World - The book was really good and I was looking forward to seeing it on the screen.  Still waiting.

Chronicles of Riddick - I liked (didn't love) Pitch Black.  This movie was just a mess.  I was really looking forward to a new, cool sci-fi franchise too.

*
They need to make:*

The Incredibles - Perfect supers movie needs some kind of follow up.

DareDevil - Just get David Fincher or Alex Proyas to direct it and make it rated R.  Just watch the directors cut of the first film and imagine it with a director with more style.

Blade: Trinity - I like Blade, but he doesn't even have to be in it.  Just focus on the Nightstalkers.

Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Give the Smith's their own agency and let the bullets fly.

Office Space - This concept needs more milking.  

The Rundown - Surprisingly entertaining.  The Rock and Scott were hilarious.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Another shouldn't: The Wizard of Oz

Another should: Conan the Barbarian/the Destroyer. He needs to become king (not just governor of California)


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 7, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Office Space - This concept needs more milking.



Hmm yeah.  If you could have a concept outline for that on my desk by tomorrow morning, that'd be greaatt.  Oh, and did you get the memo about the TPS reports?

The IMDb page for the movie (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0151804/combined) reports that they tried to get Mike Judge to make a sequel after Office Space became such a hit on DVD, but there were so many problems in the making of the first one that he didn't want to go back to it.  You're not the first person to think of a sequel there.

Oh yes, and let me second the idea that Terminator 3 was one sequel too far.  They should have gone with the "happy end" to T2 set in the future (on the DVD) where Sarah notes that Judgement Day never happened and John grew up to be a Senator.


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 7, 2005)

Never should have had sequels:
Matrix
Highlander
Aliens
T2

Sequels missed or wanted:
Buckaroo Banzi
the mummy 
Heroic Trio


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 7, 2005)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Another shouldn't: The Wizard of Oz



It's been done - Return to Oz, Disney I believe, late 70's or early 80's, bombed at the Box Office.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> But we should all just be thankful that Sly Stallone gets turned down every time he tries to float the idea of either a Rocky VI or Rambo IV.



I give you... Rambo IV (Coming in 2006)


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Sep 7, 2005)

Movies that should not have sequels:

1. Highlander - I think you people are confused. *waves hand* There _were_ no sequels. Go on about your business.  

2. Lethal Weapon - After the second movie.

3. Superman - Again, after the second movie.

Movies that should (and did) have sequels:

1. The Matrix - Sorry guys, but I have to disagree. I thought the trilogy rocked.  

2. Hellboy

3. Constantine

4. Underworld - Again, loved the movie and I hope the sequel is just as good.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm going to go on record as saying I loved T3.  The chases, gun battles, Terminator fights, Arnold with the pink & rhinestone sunglasses.  It was great.  Everything a Terminator movie should have been.

I liked Predator 2 as well - it was better than Predator in many ways.

And how could I have forgotten Pitch Black?!  It was the only sequel that came close to Highlander 2: The Quickening for suckitude.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> It's been done - Return to Oz, Disney I believe, late 70's or early 80's, bombed at the Box Office.



 Return to Oz was a (very strange) part of my childhood.  While I understand now that it was not a good movie, I really enjoyed it when I was a kid.  Scared the heck out of me, though.


----------



## David Howery (Sep 7, 2005)

I didn't think T3 was an awful movie, but it certainly didn't stack up to the first 2.  That said, don't you think the next sequel could be a really good one?  The world is in ruins, humanity has to fight back against the Cyberdine machines, essentially building up forces from scratch.  Heck, you wouldn't even need Ahnold in it, unless at the very end when the 'new' Terminator series is developed....


----------



## Mad Mac (Sep 7, 2005)

If anything, I think this thread confirms that sequels are rarely a good idea. How many really good sequels are out there, even? Still, if you gotta make one...destroying the first movie (Often by arbritarily killing off the previous cast, or morphing the story/setting into something completely different) to set up a crummy sequel is obviously not the way to go, and yet seems to be one page one of the official handbook of lousy sequels, in large, bold print...

  The second crappy sequel demon (page 2) is to remake the first movie over and over again, except for changing enough details to "scratch off the serial numbers", inevitibly for the worst. Thus horribly formulaic sequels like Nightmare on 13th street, Jaws, Rocky, Lady Dragon, about a zillion other bad martial art movies, (Who can't afford the original star, but make up for it be recycling the villian over and over again.) and other films.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 7, 2005)

(Since I haven't seen it mentioned yet)

Best movie that should have and did have a sequel:

The Godfather


----------



## Crothian (Sep 7, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> (Since I haven't seen it mentioned yet)
> 
> Best movie that should have and did have a sequel:
> 
> The Godfather




But it also works for one that shouldn't have had Godfather 3


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 7, 2005)

I've never seen the Godfather sequels, and I've only seen the Godfather once...as a kid when it was shown on network tv as a movie of the week.  And it's been a long time since I was a kid.


----------



## jasper (Sep 7, 2005)

Doctor Detroit the Wrath of Mom needed to be made
Airport only need one. 
Poltergeist only needed one
Rambo only one
Roots only one.


----------



## Nareau (Sep 7, 2005)

Ugh.  Son of the Mask.

Spider


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The first one, IMO, was awful and I cannot imagine why anyone would want a second one.  *shudder*



Probably because of all the guys wanting to see more of Kate Beckinsale and the ladies for Scott Speedman.


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 7, 2005)

Movie sequels that SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN:

_Highlander II+_
_Superman III+_
_Batman Returns, Batman Forever, Batman & Robin_
_Matrix Revolutions_
_Conan the Destroyer_
_Star Trek V_
_Mortal Kombat: Annihilation_
_Speed 2_
_The Crow - City of Angels, The Crow-  Salvation_
_Predator 2_
_Aliens III+_
_Diehard 2_


----------



## Vexed (Sep 7, 2005)

should be made

Escape from New York ( I don't recognize the L.A. incident)
The Thing
Big Trouble in little China (Does anyone see a pattern? You know what ol' Jack always says... what the hell...)
Brotherhood of the wolf (I would have liked to seen a Prequel)
13th Warrior (yes it def was a DND movie)
King Arthur/Master and commander (I didn't like these movies when i saw them at the theatre, but after watching them again on Hbo/showtime/extend edition dvd they have grown on me like a fungus...)
X-Files (Hey, im a Chris Carter mark)
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (More wacky hi jinks from our doped up loveable journalist and his "half breed" lawyer trashing more hotel rooms and scarring tourists)
AND MOST OF ALL... BRING ON THE SEQUAL TO THE BOONDOCK SAINTS!!!


Never happened
Highlander- i keep hearing on the net, something about a ridiculous rumor that a sequel was made to highlander.  Followed by several others that completely ignored the second one because it was soo bad, they tried to fix it and did so by ignoring it completely.  What a crazy concept.  You guys and your rumors.  Once an for all, there was only ONE highlander movie made... 
Blue Bros. - this was a sin...
Pitch Black - dropped the ball
Tremors/Gremlins/Critters/Pumpkinhead/TX chainsaw/all those dumbass killer doll movies/Horror films in general don't seem to put out good sequels...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 7, 2005)

I would have loved to see a sequal to _History of the world_. I still laugh my a$$ off every time I watch it.


----------



## KenM (Sep 7, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> (Since I haven't seen it mentioned yet)
> 
> Best movie that should have and did have a sequel:
> 
> The Godfather




  Godfather 2 was the only sequel that won best picture. Unless you now count Return of the King. I don't count ROTK as one movie but all three LOTR movies as one movie since they were all filmed at the same time.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 8, 2005)

Flash Gordon!

*The End...?*​
-Hyp.


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 8, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I would have loved to see a sequal to _History of the world_. I still laugh my a$$ off every time I watch it.



Yeah, unfortunatley Mel has abouot decided to do a Spaceballs prequel instead.  Aside from Rick Moranas looking forward to a nice paycheck I can't picture anyone else looking forward to that one.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Personaly, I enjoyed the Matrix series, as well as T3.  Now the second and third movies in the Matrix weren't fantastic, they were not bad.  I think the death in production problems they had caused part of the problem, as they had to refilm and rush off to fix things to get the movie out there (Alieah or however you spell it (The evil queen in Queen of the Damned) was supposed to play the part Jadda Pinket Smith did, and the Oracle died mid-production as well.)  And T3 was a fun movie, and apparently got James Cameron's approval as what he would have done with it as far as plot goes if he had done one.

Movies that should have sequals:
History of the World Part I
Flash Gordon (Preferably recast)
The Princes Bride (Sequal, Prequal, or even another movie in the same world/style)
2010 (I want to see 2063 and potentialy 3001 personaly)
Starsky & Hutch (Though I'd understand if that didn't happen)

Movies that didn't need sequals:
Speed
Universal Soldier (Though it's debatable if the first one should have been made, but there are 4, including one made with an entirely different cast)
The Crow
Most Single Star slasher movies (Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elmstreet, Halloween, it gets old)
Highlander (I don't even acknowledge the series, though that's more on a personal disagreement with the star of that show that I won't get into here)

I'm sure I'll think of more.

BTW, Coolest Sequal title: Breakin' 2: Electric Boogalo.  Given us comedy ammo for years.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, unfortunatley Mel has abouot decided to do a Spaceballs prequel instead.  Aside from Rick Moranas looking forward to a nice paycheck I can't picture anyone else looking forward to that one.



I don't have a problem with a _Spaceballs_ prequel.  I think the original _Spaceballs_ is hilarious, and own it on DVD.

My problem is that the days of Mel's best work, such as _Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles, History of the World Part I,_ and _Spaceballs_ are in the past.  His more recent work, like _Robin Hood: Men in Tights,_ and _Dracula: Dead and Loving It_ leaves a lot to be desired.  My fear is that Brooks' parody will take an ironic twist, in that the parody of the Star Wars prequels will go the way of the prequels themselves, serving as a lackluster follow-up to a great original.


----------



## Dioltach (Sep 8, 2005)

How about Dragonheart? The sequel was pretty much one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Joker (Sep 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I also see that they're making an Underworld sequel.  Now, while I'm sure that there are plenty of people on these forums that enjoyed the first Underworld: I was not one of them.  The first one, IMO, was awful and I cannot imagine why anyone would want a second one.  *shudder*




Totally agree.  Underworld suuuuuuuuuuuuucked.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 8, 2005)

Another movie that probably shouldn't have had a sequel:

First Blood

The Rambo: First Blood part 2 changed was a pretty major turn-around from the original.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> This does not preclude it from being a DnD movie.  SO what if it had only two classes?  There's still a party.  And monsters might have been nice, but DnD isn't all about monsters.  I personally like a good human villain in DnD games.  Then everything isn't so black and white or whatever.  13th Warrior is a great DnD flick.



I think it kinda does so preclude it.  Sure, you _can_ have a D&D game like the 13th Warrior, but if you do, you're completely ignoring so many iconic D&Disms that there's no point in pretending that it's representative of D&D.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

Bihor said:
			
		

> Thank god, I though I was the only one how like this movie.



Nope, I *love*_ Predator 2_ as well; prefer it to the original, actually.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I think it kinda does so preclude it.  Sure, you _can_ have a D&D game like the 13th Warrior, but if you do, you're completely ignoring so many iconic D&Disms that there's no point in pretending that it's representative of D&D.




But if my campaign is very like 13th warrior, does that mean it's not representative of D&D? Because it ignores so many iconic D&Disms?

Partly, deciding what is more or less D&Dish (especially compared to the abyssmal D&D movie) is in the eye of the beholder. Hawk the Slayer is a FAR more D&Dish movie as I see it because it's got cheesy action, bad overacting, and goofy inter-party banter. That's a better fit with most D&D campaigns I've played in than the D&D movie and thus, it's more D&Dish.
And if 13th Warrior fits that mold too, then it is as well.


----------



## sniffles (Sep 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> History of the World Part I




I want to see "Jews in Space"!!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 8, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I want to see "Jews in Space"!!



already happened. google

Dr. David Wolf or Colonel Ilan Ramon (edit: although he died on the Space Shuttle Columbia)


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

billd91 said:
			
		

> But if my campaign is very like 13th warrior, does that mean it's not representative of D&D? Because it ignores so many iconic D&Disms?



I think so, yeah.  I mean, representative?  If you're purposefully straying from the norm?  What kind of representative is that?  And a movie can't very well claim to be a D&D movie if it doesn't feature much (if any) of the iconic D&Disms.  Not that the 13th Warrior claims to be a D&D movie, but it was put forward as one.

Ironically, I recall Ethan Skemp saying on the old Werewolf: the Apocalypse list-serve that other than the fact that the characters aren't werewolves, he thought that 13th Warrior would be the perfect W:tA movie.  Especially for an all Get of Fenris group, but not necessarily.

Frankly, I can see that a lot sooner than I can see it as a D&D movie.  Although this does raise the interesting idea of running a one-shot that purposefully is much more like 13th Warrior.  Maybe also add the Scout, Swashbuckler, and a handful of other classes to the selection of Fighter, Barbarian and Rogue to allow for more variety.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 8, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Buckaroo Banzai - Even gave you the name of the sequel in the ending credits. Apparently the rumor that Big Trouble in Little China started out as a sequel to BB is erronious. Some of my friends were active in a grass roots attempt to help get the sequel made, with the obvious results.




W.D. Richter, director of _Buckaroo Banzai_, wrote the original _Big Trouble in Little China_ script.

_Buckaroo Banzai Against the World Crime League_ would have been aces.

"Why's that watermelon there?"
"I'll tell you later."


----------



## DreadPirateMurphy (Sep 8, 2005)

Movie series that shouldn't have gone past the first:

Rocky
Jaws
Police Academy
Lethal Weapon
Beverly Hills Cop
Die Hard
Blues Brothers
Jurassic Park
Home Alone
Men in Black
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Mission:  Impossible
First Blood
Silence of the Lambs
Smokey and the Bandit
Charlie's Angels
Karate Kid
Ghostbusters
Friday the 13th

Movie series that should have stopped with 1 sequel:

Superman
Batman
Alien

Movie series that periodically prove some people can make anything suck with enough repetitions, while still offering tantalizing bits of what made the originals enjoyable:

The Matrix
Star Wars
Star Trek


----------



## Chorn (Sep 8, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Sequels missed or wanted:
> Heroic Trio



Executioners
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108606/

A good sequel, albeit bleak and kind of depressing at times.


----------



## Hijinks (Sep 8, 2005)

Movies with sequels I could have done without:
_Poltergeist
The Princess Diaries
Scooby-doo_ (What IS this tripe??)



> while I'm sure that there are plenty of people on these forums that enjoyed the first Underworld: I was not one of them. The first one, IMO, was awful and I cannot imagine why anyone would want a second one.




Meh.  I liked it   The part at the end with the slicey-slicey, oh look your head fell apart! is lame, I grant you.  But I liked the idea of the covens and the different elders running them, also the heroine was smokin (imho).  Michael Corwin's actor is beautiful to look at, as well.

I loved _Pitch Black_ but am "ehh" about _Riddick_, although the dash across the hot planet (somehow I don't think they intended theater audiences to laugh uproariously when they first announced the name of the planet, Crematoria, but oh well), was pretty well done for an action sequence.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Frankly, I can see that a lot sooner than I can see it as a D&D movie.  Although this does raise the interesting idea of running a one-shot that purposefully is much more like 13th Warrior.  Maybe also add the Scout, Swashbuckler, and a handful of other classes to the selection of Fighter, Barbarian and Rogue to allow for more variety.




Why is nobody mentioning 'Ranger'?    I'd almost call Edgtho an iconic D&D ranger... him, and Tristan from King Arthur.

-Hyp.


----------



## BadMojo (Sep 11, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *I really could have done without:*
> 
> The Matrix: Reloaded - Dissappointing in almost every way.
> 
> Chronicles of Riddick - I liked (didn't love) Pitch Black.  This movie was just a mess.  I was really looking forward to a new, cool sci-fi franchise too.




See, I liked those two.  Matrix: Reloaded was, for me, shallow but enjoyable.

I liked Pitch Black quite a bit and also liked Chronicles of Riddick.  Now, I didn't get to see Riddick in the theater so I only saw the extended version (which, I believe adds in a lot of back story and makes the whole thing less convoluted).

I'd actually like to see a sequel to Chronicles.  It wasn't perfect, but it was a fun Sci Fi adventure movie.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 11, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> W.D. Richter, director of _Buckaroo Banzai_, wrote the original _Big Trouble in Little China_ script.
> 
> _Buckaroo Banzai Against the World Crime League_ would have been aces.
> 
> ...




Actually he didn't write the original script for BTiLC.

http://www.figmentfly.com/bb/q12.html - Second part after the reasons for BB vs WCL never getting made.

He did extensively re-write the script that originally had been written by two other writers.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2005)

Gremlins 2 was good.


----------



## Aeric (Sep 11, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, unfortunatley Mel has abouot decided to do a Spaceballs prequel instead.  Aside from Rick Moranas looking forward to a nice paycheck I can't picture anyone else looking forward to that one.




I would enjoy a Spaceballs prequel that trashed on the SW prequels in a funny and intelligent fashion.  It's too bad Mel Brooks lost his edge.

I actually preferred T3 to T2.  The acting was better, the action was better, the story was better.  T3 was awesome in that it pointed out the sheer folly of anyone trying to go into the past to change the future.  T3 was basically what T2 should have been.  I especially loved the twist at the end; that really made it for me.  I'm not saying I loved it, just that it worked better than T2 as a sequel.

And I'm still waiting for a _real_ Alien vs. Predator movie, based on the comics.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

DreadPirateMurphy said:
			
		

> Movie series that shouldn't have gone past the first:
> Raiders of the Lost Ark



While I think the 2nd is worth missing, the 3rd movie is my favorite of the three, and one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Darthjaye (Sep 11, 2005)

Anything Carpenter ever did from Halloween (1978) to In the Mouth of Madness (1994).  He did great stuff that left you wondering and using your own imagination to have to fill in the blanks for most of his good stuff and the stuff he did make sequels too in this time frame he should not have.  After this period he lost his edge (stuff like Escape from L.A., Ghost of Mars and the subsequent Halloween drek).  I disagree on what some have said about there needing to be sequels to Big Trouble in Little China and The Thing.  I loved and own both these movies (Big Trouble in Little China is my favorite movie of all time period) but would like to see them untarnished and left with me wondering and assuming in my head what indeed did happen to these characters.  Jack Burton had the best set of lines any one hero should or could ever have.  JC has lost his touch with movies and, that being said,  I would not want to see anyone else do (or remake) his movies.  Sadly that process has already begun with The Fog.........


----------



## Spell (Sep 11, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> As for movies that should, Big Trouble in Little China should've had one immediately after the first once came out.  I love that movie.




i think it should be on at least once a day in every cinema.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 11, 2005)

Other than the usual suspects, I thing _God's Army_ shouldn't have had sequels. At least not sequels that were that bad. Especially with the cheap way the previous main characters were killed off, contradicting the ending of the previous movie.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 11, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> The book sequel to Jurassic Park was great.  Had the movies stuck closer to it, then the movie would not have been bad.
> 
> QUOTE=Joshua Dyal]Yeah, if you only allow the human race, and fighter and rogue as character classes.  Maybe barbarian can pass muster too.
> 
> And it doesn't have any monsters.  Don't get me wrong; it's a great movie, and I have a copy in my DVD collection, but it's not much of a D&D movie.




This does not preclude it from being a DnD movie.  SO what if it had only two classes?  There's still a party.  And monsters might have been nice, but DnD isn't all about monsters.  I personally like a good human villain in DnD games.  Then everything isn't so black and white or whatever.  13th Warrior is a great DnD flick.

As for Star Trek, I enjoyed Search for Spock.  Some of them are good and others not so much.

I was reading an interview with Joss Whedon.  He was going to act as script doctor to Aliens: Ressurection.  His ideas were phenomenal and that would have been a worthy sequels to the Alien franchise.

Everything after Batman and Batman Returns is drek and should be burned.[/QUOTE]
 I'd burn Batman Returns too.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Sep 11, 2005)

Remember at the end of Masters of the Universe when Skeletor popped his head out the water and said "I'll be back."? Thankfully, he wasn't.

The cartoon was MUCH better.  I can probably say rhe same thing about Dungeons & Dragons.


----------

